# Show Me Your Arabians.....



## ladybugsgirl

Please post pictures and stories of your arabians and what you do with them.


----------



## Cheshire

Lilly Fair - registered 9 yo "chestnut" Spanish arab mare (we all know she's really a sorrel...lol). Trail horse/soon to be endurance. She's a good lass...loves attention, great with her feet, loading etc.. Very good natured. We took her on a long walk today up a trail...she saw her first horse-eating burro! Today marks our 1 week anniversary together. <3

Oh god and does she ever love to EAT. heh

She came to us with her fronts needing a trim. The farrier should be out in a week. But yeah, here are two newer pics of my beatiful little prima donna:


----------



## WSArabians

What a beauty!!
Can I have her?? *bats eyelashes*


----------



## Wallaby

This is my hunny bun, Lacey. She isn't registered and I only know what her dad's side of her pedigree looks like, but her dad was a mix of mostly Polish and some Egyptian breeding.

She's 24 and still thinks that she's the Fonz. Haha















































You asked for pictures and you got them! haha
I've owned her for a year. Most of that time has been spent trying to get her fit (she was a pasture puff for 3 years at least before I got her) and sane (she was 200-300lbs overweight and basically like a little kid on a hardcore sugar high) so we had to do some behavior modification. Thankfully she's a quick learner so she learned really fast that throwing tantrums gets her nowhere. Currently I'm finishing her neck reining skills and we're working on installing a "jog" into her repertoire. =D

A picture of her as a "Fatty McFat Fat Fatty" (that was her nickname...hahahaha):


----------



## Cheshire

Wallaby said:


> This is my hunny bun, Lacey. She isn't registered and I only know what her dad's side of her pedigree looks like, but her dad was a mix of mostly Polish and some Egyptian breeding.
> 
> She's 24 and still thinks that she's the Fonz. Haha
> 
> 
> A picture of her as a "Fatty McFat Fat Fatty" (that was her nickname...hahahaha):


I love Lacey. IMO that belly is NOTHING in comparison to what Ms. Chubchub is currently sporting (points at above pictures).  (Psst - don't tell Lilly I said she was fat... )

WSArabians - Thank you! I suppose she'd be your new BFF if you promised to constantly shovel apple-molasses nibblies into her mouth for the rest of eternity.


----------



## Wallaby

Cheshire said:


> I love Lacey. IMO that belly is NOTHING in comparison to what Ms. Chubchub is currently sporting (points at above pictures).  (Psst - don't tell Lilly I said she was fat... )


Hahaha Ms. Chubchub! That's a hilarious nickname! 
It was less that Lacey had a belly and more that he entire structure was covered in a thick layer of fat. For instance, it took three people to stuff her into an english saddle with a huge girth (that normally fits a 16.3 muttly horse that looks like a Perch, all heavyset and all that). It was really gross. 
Your girl is super adorable too! I'm a fan of sorrels/chestnuts, I'm not really sure why... Maybe it's because I'm a redhead? haha


----------



## Cheshire

Wallaby said:


> Hahaha Ms. Chubchub! That's a hilarious nickname!
> It was less that Lacey had a belly and more that he entire structure was covered in a thick layer of fat. For instance, it took three people to stuff her into an english saddle with a huge girth (that normally fits a 16.3 muttly horse that looks like a Perch, all heavyset and all that). It was really gross.
> Your girl is super adorable too! I'm a fan of sorrels/chestnuts, I'm not really sure why... Maybe it's because I'm a redhead? haha


lol, I know what you mean. I had to buy a new girth today because the one that came with her 2nd hand English saddle was...a bit too short, hehe. Keep in mind it was previously used on this 15.3 hh paint...:-| (Lillykins is 14.3). We'll get her into shape soon enough...and myself in the process, I suspect.  Certainly if I keep on handwalking her up huge hills like we did this morning...!


----------



## Jessica07

I have three arabs (though for some reason I can only find a picture of the tail-end of the grey one...)










They are in the pasture next to the babies. These pictures are from the day Phoenix was born, so they were checking out what was going on...



























oh wait, Gabe is in the background of that last picture too...


----------



## grayshell38

I have two. They are pasture pets mostly, but Deja trail rides some. Mana will be my riding horse when Deja is too old and ornery to be ridden anymore.
I finally figured out why Deja's tail was shrinking...:?


----------



## grayshell38

Haha, I think Deja wins the giant belly award!


----------



## Kiki

These arent mine they are freinds arbas but i took the pics


----------



## CrookedHalo

My two girls are rescues. 

This is Nacera. Her registered name is Shah Pasha. She is a 20 year old mare. She was completely emaciated when she arrived and still has a lot of weight left to gain. 



















I also have Nacera's filly, Vega. She will be 6 months old on the 28th of this month. Her sire is Phoenix Starr NG. The people that originally rescued Nacera did not even know she was pregnant!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Awww. That one picture with Mana eating Deja's tail is just too hilarious! :lol:

Here is my mare, Stoeka. She is a cross, with some arab in her. In these pictures she looks fairly clean, which is amazing! LOL


----------



## Twilight Arabians

Here is my boy! Onyx just turned 6 today!! YAY!  I have had him a little over a year now and he's such a sweet heart, everyone loves him, when I first got him he was deathly afraid of people, now he comes right up to the gate to meet you. I have jumped him under saddle a few times about a foot, maybe less i'm to lazy to measure, lol! He loves to jump! He's only 14h but can clear a 4ft jump easily free jumping! In april he will be going to the trainer to be trained in dressage for 4 long months as well as jumping. 

These were taken a few weeks ago, we were just trying to see how high he could go, he's not even in shape and he was just flying, jumped the highest one 3 or 4 times and the lower one god knows how many times. 


















And some pics from over the summer! He will also be shown in 4h, open shows, and sport pony shows this summer by me and my little sister (4h).
































































I also just have to share a few pics of the amazing Arabian stallion Khal! He is owned by Inland Farms (inlandfarms.com) and I plan on breeding my mare willow to him in the spring! These images were taken by me. ^^


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

WOW! Onyx is really tucking there! You have a definate jumper over there! :wink:


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Khal is STUNNING!


----------



## mls

Cheshire said:


> Lilly Fair - registered 9 yo "chestnut" Spanish arab mare (we all know she's really a sorrel...lol).


For those interested but new to the AHA - the registry does not recognize sorrel as a color. Chestnut only.

There are also no white horses. Shades of gray.


----------



## Speed Racer

mls said:


> For those interested but new to the AHA - the registry does not recognize sorrel as a color. Chestnut only.
> 
> There are also no white horses. Shades of gray.


Exactly.

Thank you, mls.

That is a lovely chestnut sabino stallion, Twilight. What's his breeding?


----------



## Twilight Arabians

Speed Racer said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Thank you, mls.
> 
> That is a lovely chestnut sabino stallion, Twilight. What's his breeding?


you can see his pedigree here--> http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/cja+high+khaliber

His sire is Khalahari Wind.


----------



## Attitude05

your boy is amazing and so is the stallion.


very nice


----------



## Speed Racer

Very nice pedigree. 

The Bask/Khemosabi breedings have always produced lovely horses.

I expected to see Khemo in his pedigree anyway, considering he's a maximumly expressed sabino.


----------



## RenexArabs

Here are a few of mine

This is Psyfawn, 
She is a yearling filly sired by Psytanium and out of Chelsea Dream. I hope to show her in the future.





























This is her dam, Chelsea Dream sired by Magic Dream out of Animashahn This was taken 6 weeks after having her 5th foal. 


















She is an awesome mare!

and here is Spencer, otherwise known as ES California Dreamin. He is sired by Gazal Al Shaqab and out of AB Farenheit. He is 3 years old. He has shown some halter and is now being started under saddle.




























Thanks for letting me share with you.

Kristine


----------



## SFMoneyMarket

^WOW your boy is stunning. Man oh man.

Here is my boy, SF Money Market, "Mark". He is sired by Cologne and out of CR Foxy Spirit. Cologne is a Cognac son and CR Foxy Spirit is an El Ghazi daughter.

We show open hunters in our regional area, and we are just starting to get into breed classes and shows. He made a great debut in the arab ring this year, placing 5th in year ends out of 28 horses. We're also doing a little bit of gymkhana. He's 8, turning 9 in April and I've owned him since he had just turned 4.


























A not so fab halter shot, he was sporting a nice hay belly =]









First time running barrels:


















And a winter shot <3


----------



## Shalani

My girls Willaway Mahalima & Willaway Shalima
Pleasure atm , My 7yr old is learning to ride on Mahalima (Chesnut)


----------



## WSArabians

Beautiful horses!!!


----------



## grayshell38

OH MY GOSH!! I am in LOVE with Psyfawn's tiny tiny ears!! And her name is so cute. It totally fits her!


----------



## deineria

We have three
Our SE Stallion is JC Signature, out of The Source CC - and he is linebred Salaa El Dine. He is 3 years old.
















Then we have our non-SE mare, KD Lady Ann, and she is a Desperado V grand daughter.
















she is in foal to PA Scimitar, a Magnum Psyche son
and then we have our 2 yr old SE filly, Champagne Reminiscing:


----------



## speedy da fish

*This is my Anglo Arabian- Will*

I havnt done much with him yet, only had him a month but im hoping to event him


----------



## Appy Luvr

Here's my guy  Haven't done much with him yet as I've only had him a couple of weeks!! I've now become a serious Arabian fan!!


----------



## Lenuccia

*Malika by Al Cheilah*

Polish/English-line, or so I have been told on mother's side, Egyptian on fathers side.
Trail-riding mostly...


----------



## chika1235

i have an arabian but hes not doing too good,arthritist weight lost,sway back,etc. but im planing on breeding my tn walker cross to an arabian tis spring.


----------



## Ariat164

*This is Ariat*










he is 3 yrs old he is not full arab but he is 3/4 he is such a sweetie I <3 him!!!


----------



## AQHA13

Yanachec at age 34. Sadly he was put down the next summer b/c of a broken leg.


----------



## Cheshire

AQHA13 said:


> Yanachec at age 34. Sadly he was put down the next summer b/c of a broken leg.


She's beautiful. I'm sorry you had to part on such abrupt circumstances.


----------



## CheyAut

I no longer own these two purebred arabs

Golebica

















And Braveheart W


















But I have two half Arabs

Calista

























And Mysti River Gold (River)


----------



## Crimsonhorse01

I just love seeing Mysti. She is such a beauty. If she goes missing one night...


----------



## xAddictionx

My coming 4yr old Half Arab- Fly.
























^Her as a weanling.


----------



## Amir

This is my 3 year old pure egyptian Amir aka Poede Amir El Zham

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...hp?pid=3845871&id=833964464&fbid=189415514464

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...hp?pid=4395575&id=833964464&fbid=244245864464

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...hp?pid=4395580&id=833964464&fbid=244246379464

Sorry about facebook pages, the pictures wouldn't work when I tried to post them before.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

This is my mare Bella. Registered name Lubilla Inchalla. Egyptian bred. She's 28 years old, and I have had her for nearly 16 years now. She was my first horse, and we mostly did trail and gymkhana. She also had one filly, but my ex sold her (and between that and telling me I had to sell Bella...he is my EX lol) Unfortunately I have no pictures from when we were younger, but I have tons from the past few months  Enjoy.

This was our last real ride.... boy could she run 









Me, my daughter and Bella... our family portrait lol


----------



## CheyAut

Crimsonhorse01 said:


> I just love seeing Mysti. She is such a beauty. If she goes missing one night...


Thanks, and LOL watch out, I have attack goats HAHA!


----------



## carlywatson

This is the polish arabian gelding i used to lease. Ignore my posture in the pictures


----------



## HalfPass

Wow....
Everyone has such speacial babes!!! Thanks for showing off all the beautiful horses and wonderful photography.
HP


----------



## WSArabians

carlywatson said:


> This is the polish arabian gelding i used to lease. Ignore my posture in the pictures


Goodness, he is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## WSArabians

Okay, here I go..

First up is Maiden!


----------



## WSArabians

Affection:



















A three year old, showing in Arizona at Scottsdale:


----------



## WSArabians

Comet:


----------



## WSArabians

Ellie:


----------



## WSArabians

Lady:




























If you look close, her diamond is like a heart with an arrow going through it.


----------



## WSArabians




----------



## WSArabians

Surf:


----------



## WSArabians

Khoda, one of my stallions:


----------



## mom2pride

He's not mine, but I showed him for several years...we were good partners! He's owned by my mom, and she's had him for about 17 years now. 

El Duce Amore' 22 year old Arab gelding





And my beloved Pride (RIP) He was Quarter\Arab


----------



## WSArabians

Maiden:


----------



## WSArabians

Tibby:


----------



## WSArabians

Roxy:


----------



## WSArabians

Blue:


----------



## WSArabians

Bree:


----------



## WSArabians

Rythm:


----------



## WSArabians

Shai, Arabian stallion:


----------



## WSArabians

Khasha, 2009 Filly (Sold)


----------



## WSArabians

Khandi, 2008 Filly.


----------



## WSArabians

Khobain, 2009 Colt:


----------



## BLAZERIVERSONG

He is my old man "Riversongblaze". All the photos are fantastic & stunning, go the Arabs.


----------



## Honeysuga

This was my Arabian/QH mare Brandi.

She was my barrel racer until I retired her at 10yrs old just a few months after I bought her, she had had a rough life before I got her and you could tell she just did not have the heart to run anymore, someone had broken her, if she ran for more than a few seconds she would begin to wheeze and her joints would get stiff. 

She is the reason I have such a problem with how most people treat their barrel racers, some ignorant person ruined this spirited and amazing animal. 

She became my trail horse and she loved it, she slowly regained her quirky and demanding personality over the years I owned her. 

I officially retired her to child's horse 5 years ago(when she was 14) and gave her to my younger cousins so she could live out her life being ridden and loved and spoiled by three great boys.


----------



## QHDragon

Honeysuga said:


> This was my Arabian/QH mare Brandi.
> 
> She was my barrel racer until I retired her at 10yrs old just a few months after I bought her, she had had a rough life before I got her and you could tell she just did not have the heart to run anymore, someone had broken her, if she ran for more than a few seconds she would begin to wheeze and her joints would get stiff.
> 
> She is the reason I have such a problem with how most people treat their barrel racers, some ignorant person ruined this spirited and amazing animal.
> 
> She became my trail horse and she loved it, she slowly regained her quirky and demanding personality over the years I owned her.
> 
> I officially retired her to child's horse 5 years ago(when she was 14) and gave her to my younger cousins so she could live out her life being ridden and loved and spoiled by three great boys.
> 
> View attachment 19456
> 
> 
> View attachment 19457
> 
> 
> View attachment 19458
> 
> 
> View attachment 19459



I just have to say that I agree, I know there are people who do terrible things in all disciplines, but at the last auction that I went to there were a lot of broken down "gaming" or barrel racing horses, more than any of the other types it seemed. Friend of mine actually came home with one and at age 10 he has horrible joints. It's really sad since he such a nice horse.


----------



## Honeysuga

You can't see Brandis huge joints from the side, but they were grapefruits. They would pop and crackle when she was off her supplements for even a few days.

She had to have a chiro out every few weeks the whole time I owned her to "reset" her spine because she had permanent muscle damage and displaced vertebra from quote "tight turning at high speeds".

I rode her *one time* in an arena and she reminded me of a Vietnam Veteran having flashbacks. We entered at a walk and she began to immediately start huffing and doing a kind of walking canter where she jerked her head up and lifted her front half with each stride. Her eyes got kind of glazed and every muscle in her back and rear tenses like rocks. It terrified me so I got off and walked her out of the arena, which was a night mare, and she immediately calmed down a bit. I'm not too proud to admit that it made me cry.

I know who owned her, who ruined her, I know how she was treated. From the time she was 1.5 years old she was broke, running patterns by 2.5. *By a 16 year old girl!* She was beaten with each run, ran in a gag bit and spurred with each stride the crap whipped out of her. No rating, just sharp tuns at high speeds.


----------



## EllaEnchanted

Wow compared to these arabs mines nothing special ha ha. Hes about 14.3hh-15hh, seal brown. Was gelded just over a year ago but as you can see form the pics still thinks hes 'the man'


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

Ella- Your Arab is gorgeous!


----------



## EllaEnchanted

Thanks  Hes my special boy!


----------



## speedy da fish

*Anglo-Arab nose saying hi to the camera!*









Will in one of the days of snow we had recently


----------



## RenexArabs

> OH MY GOSH!! I am in LOVE with Psyfawn's tiny tiny ears!! And her name is so cute. It totally fits her!


LOL The day she was born she cost me 1000.00 dollars to keep her alive, so you could say that she "Siphoned" all the money out of me. 

I thought by spelling it Psyfawn, it would look prettier. LOL it is a running joke in the family Her sire is Psytanium so it fit 

Kristine


----------



## Roberto

Here are the ones who have blessed my life. The first pic is of my stallion Nijm Ibn Shilozon (5 yr. old Crabbet/Spanish). We mostly did trail riding and some WP shows. He was purchased by a man who planned on using him for endurance. Jecamo Quest (9 yr. old Gainey Arab. gelding). I did just strictly trail riding with Quest. Firebeaus Image (23yr. old Polish Arab. gelding). Beau was purchased for my husband who wanted to join me on my Backcountry Horseman rides. Rode him 3 times and decided that he wasn't all that interested. Beau was purchased by a family to be a young girls first horse. Shikostorm (3yr. old in pic - SE/Polish Arab. mare, now 18yr. old). Storm I used for everything. She had some issues only a mother could love. I gave her away to a really nice woman this past December. Gah Assirrah (SE 8yr. old mare) Zafir Ibn Rashad (9yr. old Egyptian gelding). Admiral I use for everything. He really loves doing trail trials. He likes anything that takes thought/figuring out. He would be great at doing puzzles if he had hands. Kashouf (8 month old Arab/Mustang cross). Soufy I sold as a weanling to a family for their daughters first horse. She was out of my stallion Nijm and my mustang mare.


----------



## boomer5405

this was my boy  i miss him...RIP 1989-2005 (this pic is from when i was 11 ) haha. he had just recovered from a broken tendon and was perfect when i rode him after him being stuck in a box stall for 8 months...


----------



## BlueJayWay

Here is my Arab My Alibi - yes, that's his registered name. =]
I had him for about a year now, and am I one lucky girl to find a horse that perfectly matches for me.








I don't know whtat type of Arabian he is though. His father Is Allionce+/, so he's great Grandson of Aladdinn* If anyone could help me out on that, it would be great!


----------



## myQHpaul

OMG i absolutely love those black arabian horses. i have dreamed of having one like that for years. think it came from watching "the black stallion" hundreds of times and reading the book thousands of times. stunning.


----------



## RenexArabs

One of my old stallions who is now 21 and retired










Hey, I know My Alibi!!! I almost bought him a few years ago!! Lovely boy 


Kristine


----------



## BlueJayWay

> Hey, I know My Alibi!!! I almost bought him a few years ago!! Lovely boy


Your fooling me, really? lol xD That's a coincidence.


----------



## wild_spot

Jupiter Ballita (Latte) - 5yo race-bred mare, who i'm breaking in.



















I also have Wantley Wildcard - 13yo gelding who i've had since he was 5/ Awesome pony, good at everything, zone gameing chapion 5 years running, now at a Riding For the Disabled school. Don't have pics on this comp though!


----------



## gizmo323

These are all very beautiful horses. Any clidesdale owners?


----------



## RenexArabs

> Your fooling me, really? lol xD That's a coincidence.


He (My Alibi) was at a sale in Tofield. Can't remember how long ago that was. nice horse 

Kristine


----------



## BlueJayWay

> He (My Alibi) was at a sale in Tofield. Can't remember how long ago that was. nice horse


The auction, Beaver Hill? My BO works there. 
That must have been when his last owner ( the one I bought him from) got him.


----------



## BlueJayWay

Sorry, lol I just find that pretty cool how you knew him. =]


----------



## RenexArabs

> The auction, Beaver Hill? My BO works there.
> That must have been when his last owner ( the one I bought him from) got him.


LOL I acually knew him before that. 

Yes he was at beaverHill in Tofield. I was the second highest bidder. Super nice horse, i didn't want/need a gelding but i liked him so much 

Kristine


----------



## BlueJayWay

> LOL I acually knew him before that.
> 
> Yes he was at beaverHill in Tofield. I was the second highest bidder. Super nice horse, i didn't want/need a gelding but i liked him so much


LOL really? awesome. 
How old was he at that point?
lol I'm so curious.
He is such a sweetheart he showed me the world of Arabs. =]


----------



## Bakkir

Hi all! I am new to Arabians, but not horses.

Bakkir is my first arab. He is a 2008 Straight Egyptian Arabian (Al Kasma). I purchased him as a colt in Nov 09, but have since gelded him. I so wanted to keep him a stud, but just too many factors in owning & promoting a stallion, even with a stellar pedigree. 

Bakkir is my CTR & Endurance prospect, but really I just plan to ride him everywhere and enjoy him.

Here is his pedigree
Shamalee Bakkir Arabian


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

^^^ He is gorgeous! He looks a lot like the filly my mare had!


----------



## dressagebelle

This is my mare Saphira. She's 4, turning 5 this year. She's Crabbet bred. Her pedigree is here: Alada Dreme Vs Arabian At the moment, I'm just working on ground manners, and not thinking that every sound she hears is worthy of a spook lol. I plan on doing dressage, and definately jumping on her, as she jumped out of her stall a few weeks ago. Fence in about 5 feet tall, she's in a 24' x 24' pen. Totally freaked the owner of the property out. I absolutely love her. She's very smart, and has the best personality. She spent the first bit of her life not really being handled at all, and when I got her, had a matted mane, feet needed to be done, couldn't be caught, and was in her stall with her halter on for "ease" of catching, though she wouldn't let you touch her. Now she comes right up, and lets me put her halter on, she follows me around, leads like a normal horse, and has started learning the value of trotting in the round pen, versus running around like a wild banshee. Some time down the road I do want to breed her. i'm not a huge fan of Arabians, but she's bringing me around. I wanted a warmblood, and i got her lol. Best decision I made. If any of you have any ideas of a stallion you think she would cross well with, I am open to suggestions, doesn't have to be an Arabian. The first picture is her with her buddy Donnie (Percheron cross PMU gelding) taken in Feb., the others were taken in Nov. And the last two are of a horse I used to ride named Starbucks. Have no idea what his breeding was, he wasn't registered, but I jumped him, and did trail riding with him. 
saphanddon.JPG
saphirabody.jpg
saphiratail.jpg
starbucksflat.jpg
starbucksjump.jpg


----------



## Bakkir

DisneyCowgirl1901 said:


> ^^^ He is gorgeous! He looks a lot like the filly my mare had!


Thank you. I just fell in love and had to have him. 

He gave me quite the scare last night. He choked and I had to call the vet. Of course he was ok by the time the vet got there, but I had him checked over anyway. Clean bill of health and breathing/eating/drinking/pooping normally.


----------



## QHDragon

This is a horse I have started riding, Magic. He is a Quarab (not sure if that counts for this thread...)


----------



## QHDragon

bah, mouse failure!


----------



## Rowzy

This is Gypsy. She is 9ish and has no papers. I've had her for over 4 years now and shes come a long way since I got her. She originally was very spooky, very energetic, and uncontrollable. Now she is way better and I am planning on during endurance on her this summer .









My other horse is Roma. He is 13 or so and also has no papers. When I bought him I was told that they had saved him from a meat buyer. I was also told that he was used as a hunting horse, and so far he has lived up to that. He is fairly calm and is amazing on the trails. Up until recently when he became arena sour I was able to give lessons on him to older, inexperiance riders.


----------



## Bakkir

Here is another picture of Bakkir from yesterday at liberty


----------



## manentail

Does anyone know how to get a hold of crookedhalo? I own Phoenix Starr NG, the fillies sire in post #12. I was never aware he was bred, and me and the breeder that owns the grandsire want to know where she is at. This message board wont let me send PM's yet.


----------



## spookychick13

Hehe everyone is probably sick of seeing pics of my guy, but here he is anyway:

Al-Brando, aka Brandon, aka Porkchop.


----------



## Janasse

This is my baby Zaim Staar. He's a 2 yr old sired by Imperial Mistaar and twin brother to Zaahir Staar. Planning on showing him in hand a little next spring an start him under saddle as a 4-5 yr old. 
The first 2 pics are of his first show as a yearling last nov. The third ones just a fun pic, he thought i had a cookie. And the last is a pic of his pedigree. 
http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z377/Janasse/Snapbucket/1BAD5733-orig.jpg
http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z377/Janasse/Snapbucket/0BABD93C-orig.jpg
http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z377/Janasse/Snapbucket/A39553D4-orig-1.jpg
http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z377/Janasse/Snapbucket/15A39067-orig.jpg


----------



## SarahAnn

I don't have any Arabs, but they are very beautiful! They say if you can ride an Arab, you can ride anything... are they really THAT uncontrollable? I figure poor training has something to do with it


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

SarahAnn said:


> I don't have any Arabs, but they are very beautiful! They say if you can ride an Arab, you can ride anything... are they really THAT uncontrollable? I figure poor training has something to do with it


 
LOL, NOPE! They aren't that uncontrollable, but some people are THAT stupid. We have a saying, "First you have to be smarter than the horse.". The fact that many Arabians are smarter than their humans is what frequently gets them in trouble. You know you're an Arab person when, you find yourself liking it when you get outwitted by your horse and thinking of ways to out think your horse. 

I find myself laughing when one of mine does something that zings me. Everyday is an adventure with these guys, you never know what kind of practical joke one of them is going to play. They are the horses that taught me that horses really DO have a sense of humor.


----------



## SarahAnn

I had to laugh today when I was outsmarted by my QH mare. We were out on the trail and she tried to be sneaky about going through a puddle, headed for the edge of it, and then jumped it. I didn't even see it coming... thought of you saying I had to smarter than her... and I totally wasn't today! (keep in mind she's 20, under weight, and usually doesn't like working...Guess she's feeling better!)

I think Arabs are very pretty and I would love to have one for show someday. I am just afraid that I wouldn't be able to handle one. Glad to know all I need is to be smarter!


----------



## Remali

Arabians are some of the most quiet and gentle horses you will ever find. I took my Arabians on trailrides, to shows, all over the place..... never a spook and always willing and ready to please, and always calm. I even used mine for beginner lessons for people who wanted to learn how to ride. It's nuts what some people think about Arabians, LOL.


----------



## Endurance Chica

We currently have 4 arabs. My guy is Miles. He is 18 and I have done everything with him. At first he was just my endurance horse. We did everything from 25 to 100 mile races and countless training miles. Since then I have used him at rodeo drill team, parades, camping, babysitting beginner riders, moving cows, mounted parking and just about anything else thats come up. He is amazing! Heres a few pics of our herd.


----------



## sitbacnroc

I don't own an arabian, but I have one boarded at my barn that I work with and ride some. I never was much of a fan but now that I've worked with them I've grown to like them  hehe 
Here's Redman, he has no papers but the vet said he's around 11 - 15 ish. And by his looks and such, I'm almost positive that he's a purebred. His previous job was a therapy horse until his current owner bought him as a trail horse. Now he's happily boarded with my herd! 
























Hehe, fuzzy winter picture!


----------



## MangoRoX87

I don't own an arabian, but my aunt breeds Polish Arabians:3
www.bridgesarabians.com

They also have a partnership/joint owning or something like that of the stallion *La Karat. http://www.lakarat.com/


----------



## Remali

My purebred gelding (the grey) and my purebred mare when she was a 3 year old, I got her as a yearling. Both have since passed on (my gelding was 30 yrs. old, and my mare was in her 20's when she passed away), but always with me in spirit. Both were Polish-Crabbet.


----------



## hisangelonly

this is EC Mr. Promo. aka Zahir. He is my best friend! His father is Madero-pure spanish stallion and his mother is polish lines.


----------



## hisangelonly

this is EC Mr. Promo. aka Zahir. He is my best friend! His father is Madero-pure spanish stallion and his mother is polish lines.


----------



## MagicDestiny

Arabians are my breed of choice! Between me and my sister we have three purebreds and one half arab/saddlebred! This is a picture of Sassy, her registered name is Tsinfully Yours (Xtreme Dream x Tsultry Tsong). She was two years old when these pictures were taken but now she's closer to three. She's a bay going grey and will hopefully be shown western pleasure in the future.

The grey arab gelding is named OFW Sterling and is my sister's show horse. He's by RSD Dark Victory out of a Padron daughter. He's shown successfully in halter, hunter pleasure and is now starting a western career. He is such a fun guy, so full of personality!


----------



## MagicDestiny

This is our old gelding, Impresion (Exxclaim x GMA Miss Tahiti). He was my 4H horse and took me and my sister to state fair more times than I can count. Now he is leased to another 4H girl who is showing him. He's going to be 20 this year. He's so much fun, you can do anything with him. I've done well in performance with him, then could take him out and run a barrel pattern and win! He has a very special place in my heart. Here he is in his 'halter' pose and then chasing a cow. 

Last but not least is my bay half arab gelding named Rebelious Opportunity (Opportunity Knocks x River Spirit). Here he is prancing through a meadow. He's a good boy and I show him predominately hunter pleasure. He is also for sale.


----------



## Gallop On

This is my little boy, whom we rescued. He's been my dream come true, my life, and my one _true_ love.


----------



## Paintlover1965

Here's a few photos of my half arabian and half american saddlebred horse. His registered name is Canadian Beauty's Dreamcatcher and his barn name is Joey. My daughter is riding him in most of the photos. He's 14 yrs old now and a whole lot of fun - small horse with an even bigger personality.


----------



## WildAcreFarms




----------



## GeeGee Gem

Calista and Onyx are stunning - really caught my eye !!

We have 4 arabs - 2 semi retired but 2 that compete at endurance.

Lee (19)










Joe (9) and Tas (21)










Joe and Merlin (5)










Merlin is a freak of nature... purebred arab and standing at 16.2hh !! x


----------



## inaclick

Shalani said:


> My girls Willaway Mahalima & Willaway Shalima
> Pleasure atm , My 7yr old is learning to ride on Mahalima (Chesnut)


Made me think for a moment of Black Beauty and Ginger, from Ana Sewel's book


----------



## jumpingrules92

My old arab. My first and last!


----------



## wafflestheunicorn

they have so much personality!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Heres Casey


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Oh, and, she is a Arab, with a bit of Paint in her ;-)


----------



## Remali

So many beautiful Arabians!!


----------



## breezy17

This is Diesel! (registered I.M. Win Fortune) We do everything together  We do lots of English flat classes, jumpers, and we are learning to be field hunters! We are also going to our first Arabian rated show in the spring!


----------



## Druydess

A few of mine...


----------



## Druydess

I have several Arabians and several are in show...my grey, Magic has taken Blues in Sport Horse in both shows, beating 13 in the first show- the last show she placed first and took Reserve Champion, and is currently on to Regionals.. 3 are in transit to me, and there is exciting news for the future.:wink:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Gorgeous horses everyone!! Love all your horses Dru but Solei is still my favorite!


----------



## Tazzie

*My Girl Izzie *

Such pretty horses on here! I have a half Arab paint yearling filly named nicknamed Izzie  Registered name is OLA Shaharazaud (pedigree here:Ola Shaharazaud Part-bred Arab). Plan to do Dressage with her, and leisure riding. Her personality is amazing. Nothing fazes her. Her first show she acted like nothing was different.

When she was a foal









Being Sassy









At her first show (she doesn't have that nice of conformation, but I wanted her to get the experience in the ring)









And her holy smokes extension trot









And her easy canter


----------



## Druydess

She's very sweet Tazzie- love her face; can definitely see the Arabian.. 
I see she has the An Malik Spanish line - amazing stud he was.. One of my mares descends from him as well..
Best of luck with her!


----------



## Thyme

This is Sandy an arabian my friend Andrea (the girl sitting in front of me one her) used to have. I think we are about 12 yrs in this pic.
Lots of first times on this horse. Learned how to ride bareback on her


----------



## nikkoroxs9




----------



## TimeChaser

This is Patrik (MDB Asadd Traveleer). He's does Reined Cow Horse but also has to work on the ranch. He's more fun than I can even describe!


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier

I see lots of pretty horses on here! Here's my horse. He's a full polish Arab.


----------



## grayshell38

I figured I would update since no longer have Deja, got Thelma, and Mana is looking much more "manly" these days. 

Gm Theme Song Arabian aka, Thelma. 23 year old purebred mare these pics are from first overnight camping trip.

And Mana, messing around in the round pen.


----------



## Hali

I love all these pretty horses. 7thhorsesoldier - is that a sword hanging from your saddle?!


----------



## sarahver

These are not mine; they all belong to clients but here you go!


----------



## reveriesgirly

Sarahver; is the horse pictured 5th a mare of gelding? Also do you know its name? He/she looks an awful lot like a horse that i know!


----------



## ladybugsgirl

very pretty pictures everyone


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier

Hali said:


> I love all these pretty horses. 7thhorsesoldier - is that a sword hanging from your saddle?!


Yeah, that's a Civil war cavalry Saber. I forgot the year. I've been practicing with it since I'm looking into getting into reenacting and or National Cavalry Compition.


----------



## sarahver

reveriesgirly said:


> Sarahver; is the horse pictured 5th a mare of gelding? Also do you know its name? He/she looks an awful lot like a horse that i know!


That would be the lovely Charlie; a favourite of mine. He is a gelding, mostly SE breeding and a bigger personality you would be hard pressed to find. I had him in training for two months last year, he was about 5 when that picture was taken. He came to me after terrorizing his owner and then *apparently* rearing over backwards on a friend of hers who claimed to be a trainer of some sorts. I say apparently because I don't believe he is capable of doing that and people tend to tell tall stories when it suits them :wink:

Week 1 we had some testy moments then got along great afterwards, a more willing, inquisitive, responsive mount you couldn't ask for. Trails, arena, alone, in company he was awesome.


----------



## CattanWolf

I don't own an arabian... But I do loan one!
Meet Sparky, 19 years old, registered 3/4 but really a purebred, he's only 14.1hh but he thinks he's a 17hh all-powerfull warmblood. He lives to jump and his owner took him up to intermediate dressage as well.

1 metre easy!








"lets pretend this fence is bigger than it is so mummy gets an impressive picture"








"stop talking you silly child! Can't you see that I'm looking for the next jump?!" (we had just finished a winning round)








"Me see jump! Me run at jump! Me scare rider!"


----------



## kmoore84

all the pictures are in my profile

but 
George is a NSH he is reserve national champion showhack but also does huntseat,sidesaddle, and saddleseat. I also use him as a lesson horse and walk trot

Sox is my first horse i trained fully myself he was shown halter, huntseat, sidesaddle, western pleasure, and by youth. now retired he is a lesson horse

Blondo is a half arab quarter horse shown in western pleasure,sidesaddle,trail and showmanship

Joker is a purebred that has 2 reserve national championships and multiple regional championships under his belt he is shown in country pleasure, sidesaddle, native costume, and showhack

M&M is a purebred that I use in reining trail and western pleasure

special is a broodmare part-time and a lesson horse the other time she was showin in showmanship huntseat western pleasure trail and sidesaddle and an awesome eq horse


----------



## jacyisneat

thee fyrefly, my 9 year old chestnut arabian mare.








adham moses, my 6 year old black arabian gelding.


----------



## kait18

oh yay i can finally particapate in this one 

2 weeks ago i bought this guy at an auction
dirty little ****** 








him telling me to come back 








and then some new pictures of him and his new name comes - bailey


----------



## WildAcreFarms

katie18 OK now you gotta change y our horses number to 1 YEAH  Hes a real cutie by the way. did you get him at an Arabian auction or a any horse type auction?


----------



## kait18

wildacrefarms - it was any horse auction called camelot horse auction in NJ,USA...he literally was on a whim buy... i saw one pic asked my mom she fell in love so i bought him. he has turned out to be the best adventure yet. i love him already


----------



## Gidget

Okay,so mine is 3/4 arab and 1/4 welsh =D

Piaffe got her last winter as they were being negelcted from the previous owners. I later helped feed them and have been on a journey with this filly. She came in as wild and now you can drape your body over her,blanket her,groom her,walk,trot on lead,knows how to lower her head,halters without needing to trick her  You use to not be able to touch her...this little horse has come a long ways!


She is now a yr and a half we are guessing. Still very young.



















She wants to be a trojan horse


----------



## kait18

love it gidget  adorable


----------



## WildAcreFarms

kait18 said:


> wildacrefarms - it was any horse auction called camelot horse auction in NJ,USA...he literally was on a whim buy... i saw one pic asked my mom she fell in love so i bought him. he has turned out to be the best adventure yet. i love him already


He is really cute! I'm sure that you will love him to pieces


----------



## WildAcreFarms

very cute horse and i love the mane LOL
she is lucky to have a good owner now. 
both katie18 and gidget


----------



## kait18

thanks wild  i love him to death already


----------



## WSArabians

Here`s my latest lady, Zina. 
YES, she is purebred.


----------



## WSArabians

And my man, MS Aurelius, AKA Reed:
(More pics when he comes home!)


----------



## Gidget

thank you! Yea,I got bored so I made her have pig tails...she loved me at the time 


Beautiful horses everyone.


----------



## mystykat

Everyone has such beautiful Arabians!

This is my 4 year old Khemo Storm!


----------



## WSArabians

Love those Khemo horses! That front leg marking is pretty cool!
We're pretty close together! I live about an hour from you.


----------



## mystykat

I definitely checked out your website when I saw your location is Alberta. You have beautiful horses, I even drooled a bit...
I board Storm in Leduc


----------



## WSArabians

Haha Thanks! I do love all my guys, quirks and all! 
If you're bored one weekend you're more then welcome to come out and meet everyone! They do love meeting new people lol


----------



## mystykat

WSArabians said:


> Haha Thanks! I do love all my guys, quirks and all!
> If you're bored one weekend you're more then welcome to come out and meet everyone! They do love meeting new people lol


 
That would be absolutely awesome!


----------



## WSArabians

Cool! We don't have a whole lot for trails out here, but we could even sneak a ride in! Heck, bring your up and we can make a weekend of it. :-D 
I have noone cool to ride with up here. I usually go south to my sisters place.lol


----------



## mystykat

WSArabians said:


> Cool! We don't have a whole lot for trails out here, but we could even sneak a ride in! Heck, bring your up and we can make a weekend of it. :-D
> I have noone cool to ride with up here. I usually go south to my sisters place.lol


Where exactly are you? That would be pretty wicked. I don't know many other horsey people and don't have many to ride with. Most people who board where I board aren't in my age group and don't want anything to do with people younger than them I guess. 
I'm having issues with him right now, he had the worst case of scratches this summer I have ever seen, was lame, and off for 4 months. Hes so out of shape (i'm out of shape too haha) and looks so wormy..but hes been dewormed and I did a follow up deworming. Vet didn't make any comments when he came out when he checked his teeth. I am so frustrated!


----------



## WSArabians

The closest down is Newbrook; it is about an hour North of Edmonton just off 63. 
Mine are all horribly out of shape. My one Khemo gelding looks six months pregnant LOL
I have two I'm battling worms with too. I got them a few months ago, they will be coming two year olds, and hadn't been dewormed ot trimmed before (hoooo boy am I glad my farrier is a saint!!) and even on a rigerous deworming schedule they STILL look wormy. It's driving me batty!
MTG works great for scratches!


----------



## mystykat

WSArabians said:


> The closest down is Newbrook; it is about an hour North of Edmonton just off 63.
> Mine are all horribly out of shape. My one Khemo gelding looks six months pregnant LOL
> I have two I'm battling worms with too. I got them a few months ago, they will be coming two year olds, and hadn't been dewormed ot trimmed before (hoooo boy am I glad my farrier is a saint!!) and even on a rigerous deworming schedule they STILL look wormy. It's driving me batty!
> MTG works great for scratches!


 
Google map here I come! 
I am happy now to have the indoor arena so at least I can ride through out winter and hopefully develop some muscle and his topline. It must be a Khemo thing...haha
Never?? Poor things. I'm sure they're in much better hands now. But I can definitely understand your frustrations. Storm has had regular worming, alternating dewormers..and still...  He looks so unkempt, especially with his tiny tiny tail haha
Yeah, I was using that and something I can't even spell but was recommended. At one point we had to tie a leg up and lie him down to rub off all the dead skin. I sat on his neck while a friend scrubbed. He was swollen and lame on both white feet. I'm so glad it's gone but it took forever and lots of work. 

This is a vid of before I purchased him, his previous owners friends daughter riding him. He's a sweetie


----------



## WSArabians

You weren't lying about his tail! I remember seejng this guy for, now that I see his name. They had a brother to him, didn't they? 
An indoor ring would be awesome! One of these days, when I'm rich and famous... LOL


----------



## mystykat

Yeah, his brother was Khemo Shadow.. real original with the names haha... Yep. I purchased him from a friend who bought him from...somewhere out by Kingman.
Haha..rich..me too, one day


----------



## eventerjumpergirl

Hey, Im in Leduc too! LOL

Anyways, these are my babies:
Homeraised, Spirit, been there, done that. I have done all I could with this horse. 









Homeraised, 3/4 Arab, full brother to Spirit, in training for dressage. Started him last fall as a 3 year old. He's very smart. 









Grasshopper, A horse I was given that no one thought would be worth my time. 3 months and he's gone from wild to settling down and enjoying his work. He's so much fun. My first horse that I owned too.









We also have a few others...
Home - Mystic Meadows Equine Centre

This guy was our stud for years, sire to the first two above and he is still standing in Alberta. All of his babies have wonderful temperments:


----------



## mystykat

Oh! Mystic Meadows! I was looking at that website for boarding when I was first looking! Gorgeous stud at the buttom there, and love the bowing pic! Your babies are beautiful xD


----------



## eventerjumpergirl

mystykat said:


> Oh! Mystic Meadows! I was looking at that website for boarding when I was first looking! Gorgeous stud at the buttom there, and love the bowing pic! Your babies are beautiful xD


Yea, thats us haha.. Thanks


----------



## soenjer55

*My boy Envi*

This is my boy, we're beginning his saddle training at the moment. He's my little man that can! He may be a tiny little guy, but he takes on our 17 hand trakehner like it doesn't even matter that he can almost slip under his belly!
He's got his fuzzy winter coat on here, although you could never tell that it's winter with that fancy desert back drop, and just finished rolling because apparently, I'm too boring to stand around with, even if I'm offering pets...


----------



## BuddyBunny

You guys all have such pretty horses!! i mean, WOW!


----------



## mystykat

Ah, I love the pic of Envi laying there post/pre roll. Pretty color!


----------



## harmony624

This is my boy, Calcifer. I've had him about 4-5 months.
I'm still not sure if he's pure arab or not.


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier

Here a picture I got of my arab up on our hill.


----------



## RedBlaze

Flame ( reg name Flame Boyance) is 20 years old. (; Sorry about my massive load of pictures haha. He is a super hard keeper, but gaining weight. He has some rubs on his face from where his previous owner left him out in a pasture with a halter on 24/7. Anyway, I run barrels and poles on him. Walk trot, halter, and we ride trails.


----------



## Country Woman

all very beautiful horses


----------



## Country Woman

I love riding Arab's


----------



## liltuktuk

This is my arabian mare Amira (registered name Alayzia Alayzia Arabian).

We mostly trail ride, hoping to start doing some limited distance rides with her if I can find some close enough.

I also took her cow sorting for the first time recently which, after the initial freak out, she did really well at 




Added: Just a note, she is not loose with a rope halter on, the picture was edited to exclude the rope I was holding her by.


----------



## liltuktuk

and here's a couple of more photos.


----------



## Baylen Jaxs

This is my ten year old Arab Dameer!

She is actually full Arab just on the bulky side lol.


----------



## CrystalB

The arabian I ride, owned by my friend Crystal, Karma (the grey). And my new boy Scout, that we are guessing is mostly arabian (the chestnut)!


----------



## CrystalB

ooppps....Here is Karma!


----------



## BarrelChick1848

This is my 8 year old Arabian mare! Her registered name is CKP Sabrea, and her barn name is Cherokee. I use her for trails, barrels, poles, WP, and some jumping.


----------



## Koolio

Here's Koolio, my 8 year old gelding out of TF Totally Kool. He's wearing his winter coat.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians




----------



## Koolio

Beautiful Horses!!


----------



## Freya

This is our Peanut. He's a 7 year old gelding. 















When we got him, he was VERY spooky. We couldn't get any tack near him and he jumped away from everything. 









We sent him to a trainer who failed him because she couldn't get the saddle cinched. She said we would never be able to ride him. We took him to a Tommy Garland clinic and now we have an awesome trainer. Now I can ride him! He is so awesome! I've been riding him bitless.















Even my kids can ride him!


----------



## Country Woman

liltuktuk said:


> and here's a couple of more photos.


What a beautiful Arab mare she is


----------



## MMArabians

i have a few! 
heres our 21 year old egyptian mare! sweetest thing ever made.










our max sabino pb stallion










and a couple of our others.


----------



## MMArabians

mls said:


> For those interested but new to the AHA - the registry does not recognize sorrel as a color. Chestnut only.
> 
> There are also no white horses. Shades of gray.


actually white does exist in a line of arabians started by R Khasper. he was the first dominant white. We also own a dominant white pb arabian stallion. registered as white, not grey.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

heres my boy outlaw and some of the other arabs where I ride (most are related/same blood line) All of them are purebred however weren't bred for the dainty look. 
Outlaw-endurance/raced(ended career due to bowed tendon) now used for regular riding and gymkhana/barrels
(first bareback ride ever on him)
















Outlaw and his niece missy(2yr old)








This is Fury I only had her for a short time as she needed a lot more work then I could do at the time so I sold her to a good home where she was sent to a trainer and now is a kids horse for the most part :]









this is old man Odyssey he is our do everything boy (older picture)









Misfyre-she is our youngest and outlaws niece and very tall already I believe shes 3 now but was 2 in this picture









the taller one is my friends boy Trigger who is I believe a cousin to outlaw

















Black Powder she is Misfyre & Imprints mom and outlaws sister(pregnant here with missy)

















Imprint older picture shes lighter now








(newer)









Tonic hes another do all old man haha 









That is not all of them but it is most I think Im missing 2 Riverbend(triggers nd barbies mom) and Barbwire triggers sister who was sold a few years ago.


----------



## 2jumpnrein

i manage/ train at a straight egyptian arabian barn and these are some of the horses i work with.

Immaseradi 1999 arabian Stallion









Amir Shamez 1996 Arabian stallion
















SHA Istkbar 2006 Arabian gelding (Immaseradi X Sharo Moniet)









SHA Anideh (Immaseradi X Barriy Qasim)


----------



## 2jumpnrein

here is one more. she was sold about 2 years ago, and she is living in Dubai now (no joke)
SHA Malaahah (Thee Desperado X Antaras Sstar) her dam (tara) is in foal to our stallion Immaseradi for 2012


----------



## waresbear

HV Eclipse, at 29 yrs old.


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier

waresbear said:


> HV Eclipse, at 29 yrs old.


WOW! He looks great for being almost 30 years old! I guess that's Arabian longevity for ya.


----------

